# New High Output Alternator Not Putting Out Proper Volts - Concern?



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

So this is a 220 Amp High Output Alternator, new, installed in a 2005 Ford F150. My old alternator gave me a solid 14.3-14.4 on idle but due to new system being installed I needed a new alternator. I'm getting 13.3-13.6 at idle and sometime as low as 13.0 while driving. This is WITH the system turned off. Now I contacted the company at which time they suggested a smaller belt because of the smaller pulley. My old belt was only about 9 months old and was a goodyear gator so I ordered another belt 1 inch smaller (what a ***** to put on).

Anyways, I haven't measured the amps, well I tried but had the wrong tool. I know amps and volts are different but I'm not feeling good about my choice. 

*Can anyone give me their opinion on this situation?*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I have never had a 14 or 14.4 volt output in any of my cars. I have used several HO alts before also. I always get somewhere between 13.5 and 13.8 volts.


You will be fine where your at.


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I have never had a 14 or 14.4 volt output in any of my cars. I have used several HO alts before also. I always get somewhere between 13.5 and 13.8 volts.
> 
> 
> You will be fine where your at.


Really? Which alts have you owned?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

XPerties said:


> Really? Which alts have you owned?


2 Iraggi (or however you spell it) and a EA one

Most I ever got was 13.8 volts but I had the amps I was after


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

If anything, a high amp alternator probably puts out less at idle than a normal alternator. Now once RPM's are up, well then they kick out the amps.


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

OK, so this is a bunch of videos with different settings (ac on, lights on, driving, stereo on etc etc). I'm going to send the company the same reply I'm posting here and see what they have to say compared to some replies I may get from you guys.

Amp meter is Klein Tools CL2000 set to DC Amps (picture shown of settings in case I'm wrong):



First video is driving down highway at 65 with no lights, no ac and no stereo on only showing volts which seem to be around 13-13.1
YouTube - Driving with no lights, no stereo, no ac at 65mph

Second video is at idle with volt meter ground to battery and red lead to alternator and amp meter and then rpm taken to 2k:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umXSdLhfIaE

Third video is ac on, lights on, stereo on volume 20 out of 40 with amp meter and volt meter:
YouTube - With load, music and ac, lights on

Forth video is ac on and lights on at idle:
YouTube - No music with lights/ac on



*Bad alternator? Try to get a replacement or buy a different on?*


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Sep 15, 2010)

seems fine to me

what does your system consist of?


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone got a link on data for what's typical OEM volts, real-world?


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> seems fine to me
> 
> what does your system consist of?


Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD, RE SXX 12 in 2.45 Custom Port Box, Power Bass Components Front, Powerbass 5x8 rear, Powerbass ATM 900.1D Wired 1 ohm for sub, Powerbass XAX 4160FD for front and rear speakers, Stinger PRO 50F Digital Hybrid Capacitor all wired using KnuKonceptz KCA Kable 1/0 with the big 4 power/ground upgrade


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Is your belt tight enough? I can understand lower voltage at idle, but I think you should be a bit higher at speed, a loose belt would be enough to cause that much of a variation.


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

gijoe said:


> Is your belt tight enough? I can understand lower voltage at idle, but I think you should be a bit higher at speed, a loose belt would be enough to cause that much of a variation.


As I said before:

My old belt was only about 9 months old and was a goodyear gator so I ordered another belt 1 inch smaller (what a ***** to put on).

Seriously there is no way to get a belt any tighter, in fact my son had to hold the breaker bar on the tensioner so I could use both hands and slip it on.


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are 2 more videos from last night on my way to work. What do you guys think?

YouTube - Volt issue

YouTube - VID 00015-20101114-2309.3GP


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

My stock Alt puts out 14.2 at the battery. I get 14.0 at the amps.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

XPerties said:


> As I said before:
> 
> My old belt was only about 9 months old and was a goodyear gator so I ordered another belt 1 inch smaller (what a ***** to put on).
> 
> Seriously there is no way to get a belt any tighter, in fact my son had to hold the breaker bar on the tensioner so I could use both hands and slip it on.


Ok, just one more thing to throw out there. If a belt is too tight you could destroy the bearing in the alternator. You can check that, but it would require you to take the belt off, and if it's fine you'll be pissed that you went through all that work and have to put it back on. Although, it looks like you'll have to take it apart anyway, you likely have a bad alternator if you're only getting 13 volts at highway speeds. It won't hurt to buy the right belt next time though.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Sep 15, 2010)

XPerties said:


> Seriously there is no way to get a belt any tighter, in fact my son had to hold the breaker bar on the tensioner so I could use both hands and slip it on.


Well belt size really shouldn't matter as its the spring in the tensioner that puts the tension on it. You sure the tensioner is good?


----------



## bhadreshl (Oct 25, 2008)

Try to measure the output current, rather then just the voltage. I know it's a lot harder because you need a load, but still, you can still do it.


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> You sure the tensioner is good?


The tensioner is fine or at least it's got one hell of spring on it as it's very touch to release the tension with my breaker bar. The smaller belt was only suggested by the alternator company. Someone else suggested to charge my battery to insure it is 100% even thought its only 3 months old. If that doesn't work I'll be forced to return it. The company is telling me the volts is normal but from my aspect (mind you I'm not a professional) I'd like to see 14+ as output and at my amps.


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes I agree because the output is so wild, meaning it's up and down BUT if I install my OEM alternator it will sit at 14.2-14.4 no matter what I do (unless I turn my system on which is why I decided to get a high output alternator).


----------



## Morganpartee (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you checked out the voltage regulator? Idle voltage should be low, but with higher rev's should cap out around 14. Does it maybe have an adjustable regulator you haven't set? Happened to me before...:mean:


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

I had the same issue as op.
It was with higher rated oem type alternators.
My oe alt was only 65amps. I found a mustang alt from 97 did 100amps.
It was bnib bought from retail but I could barely get it to put put 12volts.
I ended up tightening the belt ridiulous amounts to get it to 12.4.
Got home and ordered a PM200amp alt.
I still had to tension the belt alot but not so much.
I get 13.80-14volts at idle.


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

Their alternator: YouTube - VID 00017-20101118-0855.3GP
My Stock Alternator: YouTube - Stock Alternator on 2005 Ford F150


Tell me something isn't wrong with their alternator. Anyways they want to charge me a 20% restocking fee and additional $50 for the powder coating. When I first placed the order I sent them an email and offered a video review with comparison between ford stock alternator because I'm apart of a few F150 forums and they agreed to provide is for free. Now he wants to deduct $50 + 20% restocking.

The fight begins.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh man. PLEASE tell me this isnt a Power Bastards alternator.

this is like deja vu


----------



## cobra93 (Dec 22, 2009)

When you spoke to whomever built the alternator did you ask what the idle voltage should be, did you get their name when you spoke to them?
Are you dealing with the same person now?

If you didn't receive the product you were told you would, (doesn't perform as they stated) you should receive a replacement at no charge.
However if no specifics were stated before the "purchase", whose to say anybody is right or wrong.

If they knew this would be reviewed on many forums, I'd think they'd bend over backwards to get a great review form you.

If nothing else this shows what level of customer service one may expect to receive if they buy "their" product.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

My HO alt puts out 14.9 in the winter, 14.4 in the summer..


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Your charging voltage, especially initially, should be higher. I've seen as high as 15.1v when cold, when my truck first starts up, but mid 14s or even higher should be normal even for a HO alternator. My electrical is beefed up a little more than most but even with one alternator this was the case for me.

Have they offered a replacement to see if it's just a faulty unit?


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

aphexacid said:


> Oh man. PLEASE tell me this isnt a Power Bastards alternator.
> 
> this is like deja vu


You have to tell me how you figured this one out....lol.


I was given a full refund and this is what they said:



> I received your return and immediately put it on the tester. Low output indeed. Disassembled the unit and the battery post as somehow smashed into the regulator cracking the sealed unit in half. I have no idea how it was charging at all. Like I stated, this alternator was 100% when it was sent to you so I couldn’t understand how you were experiencing low output unless it was damaged in shipping or damaged during install. It’s obvious the alternator was dropped directly on the battery post probably by the UPS man. All you had to do was send it back and you would be on your way.
> 
> Your refund has been processed, good luck to whomever you deal with.


Of course this was after I was told the voltage was fine, buy a smaller belt, and maybe purchase a MLA. 

BTW now that I have received my refund I can tell you the alternator was from powerbastards.com

I have just purchased a 270amp alternator from mechman


----------



## cobra93 (Dec 22, 2009)

Good to hear everything got worked out.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

XPerties said:


> ...I have just purchased a 270amp alternator from mechman


One of mine is a 270A unit, and I've been very happy with its output while driving (above idle). Mechman builds a quality product and stands behind it, you should be good to go.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

May I asked who installed your High Output Alternator?

Thank you
Ebrahim



tvrift said:


> My HO alt puts out 14.9 in the winter, 14.4 in the summer..


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

XPerties said:


> You have to tell me how you figured this one out....lol.


Because I had nothing but problems with the one I bought. First one they sent was bad, 2nd one ha ****ty output. 

It's official, Power Bastards makes ****ty alternators. You get what you pay for, spend a tad bit more and get one that actually works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XPerties (Apr 26, 2010)

Ebrahim - If you're asking me, I did. Why do you ask?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

aphexacid said:


> It's official, Power Bastards makes ****ty alternators. You get what you pay for, spend a tad bit more and get one that actually works.


But what about all the great threads created by all the people who save money and do the circle jerk 2-step with the company?

Hey guys always go with the lowest price


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

Oliver said:


> But what about all the great threads created by all the people who save money and do the circle jerk 2-step with the company?
> 
> Hey guys always go with the lowest price



While that's true, how would anyone know that mechman makes good alternators if one guinea pig didn't buy his **** and spread the word?

I asked around about pb and got ZERO replies. So I said **** it, and gave them a try. 

If everyone sat around with your mentality, we'd all be using RF products for 30+ years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra93 (Dec 22, 2009)

It all comes down to CUSTOMER SERVICE.
Everybody has under/nonperforming products slip out the door.
How they choose to handle problems is what keeps/looses me as a customer.

What did you think after talking to them on the phone?
Did they build confidence or make you think twice?


----------

